# Red Snapper Bait Question



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am new to saltwater fishing and I would like to know what bait I need to use to catch Red Snapper.


God Bless

Moose


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Live cigar minnows.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Anything.......


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

My favorite is a squirrel fish. But anything live will catch them. 

Fish higher than you would think to and you will catch a better quality fish. We catch reds on our fly line all the time so do not be afraid to fish high for them.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Anything.......


+1, need to find a way to not catch them


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Live cigar minnows, pinfish, LYs, will all catch big snapper.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Red Snapper...............thought they were almost extinct?????

You can catch them on anything, I like using gulp shrimp with a jig head on a spinning reel..............more fun that way


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

hotdogs, corn, etc.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

The more important question is, what bait does not catch snapper? If you find the answer to that, let me know.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

try a cigarette butt. They work too!


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

mealey worms


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

For big snapper i love to use huge strips of bonita. Like.. 4 inches wide at the fatest part and cut it down like a v about 8to 10 inches long.. cauht SEVERAL 15 plus pound fish this way!!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Trophyhusband said:


> The more important question is, what bait does not catch snapper? If you find the answer to that, let me know.


Anything I use. I have had my boat for 2 years now and I haven't caught one. I caught half of one once. LOL


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Aquahollic said:


> Anything I use. I have had my boat for 2 years now and I haven't caught one. I caught half of one once. LOL


You gotta put the boat in the water.


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well it seems like I have plenty of choices on what bait to use.

Thanks for the input.


Moose

It's better to be tried by twelve
than carried by six


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Trophyhusband said:


> You gotta put the boat in the water.


[email protected], no one told me that


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Aquahollic said:


> [email protected], no one told me that


If you target them you will get them. If you have any trouble getting them once the season starts let me know.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

To stay out of the 5-10 pound range, go up on the size of the bait. 

Same rule applies for any species - bigger bait will yield bigger fish.

Small bonita, largest hardtails you can find will work. Take those to the nearest public wreck on opening day and you'll do fine.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Trophyhusband said:


> If you target them you will get them. If you have any trouble getting them once the season starts let me know.


I tried last year on opening day and didn't catch a single one. Ironically I caught a cobia. I didn't see any of those last year during the run though. I thought it was funny.

I primarily troll for Dolphin and Wahoo. I seldom drop baits down to the bottom. I just bought a new bottom machine though so I plan on trying again this year.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been bottom fishing one time and I will never target red snapper. I went on a head boat ( bad mistake) and out of 40 people one caught a small daulphin the othe caught a shark, the rest was the good ole red snapper.

To answer your question. Anything that swims in the Ocean(logically) will be fine


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you chum the water there is no reason to "bottom fish" they will be all over the boat and eager to eat. This time of year chumming will also bring the Cobia around.


----------

